# R32 GTR N1......



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

Is there such a car as an R32 GTR N1? If so how does it differenciate from a standard GTR. 

Thanks

 

P.S. Does anyone one which spec R32 has 310mm front discs as standard also?

 :clap:


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Yes - they came in white only with Nismo type body additions, no rear wiper, no air con, no radio, undrilled discs and possibly bigger turbos.

Don't know about the discs


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

lightspeed said:



> Yes - they came in white only with Nismo type body additions, no rear wiper, no air con, no radio, undrilled discs and possibly bigger turbos.
> 
> Don't know about the discs


Thats interesting, mine has come with no radio, no speakers, no rear wiper, and my discs were Nissan discs undrilled and 310mm on standard calipers, my car also has N1 Turbos, N1 headlights, all Nismo suspension arms front and rear, Nismo Lower ARBars, Nismo vents. The car also has an upgraded crank that Rod pointed out to me when it went in for a cambelt change....he didnt know which one it was either......

Is there anyway to check the chassis no for this?


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

N1 BNR32 announced 07/19/91

NISMO aero parts
No ABS, air conditioning or audio
Undrilled brake discs
Front brake air guides on tension rods after February 1993
All 326 Crystal White
After 02/92 turbo turbine wheels are metal not ceramic.

Apparently two N1 specifications were available - "ZY" and "ZN" - "ZN" cars have the intercooler mesh, rear wiper and normal projector lights.

I have read that all N1 cars are based on V-Specs (I or II) if produced after V-Spec was launched in February 1993, so all post Febraury 1993 cars should have the 17" BBS wheels and Brembos.

There were only 228 N1 cars.

Phil


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

lightspeed said:


> possibly bigger turbos


T04B compressor wheel, 61.7mm diameter, after February 1993 apparently.

Phil


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

Phil, thanks for the info. Do you know if the Chassis No is different from the the normal chassis no, if it does


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

The identifier will be the letter code rather than the number I would imagine.

Phil


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

Philip said:


> The identifier will be the letter code rather than the number I would imagine.
> 
> Phil


So if it starts with BNR32 then its not an N1?


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

BCNR32 is all BCNR32's

It's the long code after that denotes the actual model variant.


----------



## Toby Broom (Aug 25, 2003)

it should be some thing like

KBNR32RXFS-ZN


----------



## Toby Broom (Aug 25, 2003)

it should be some thinglike

KBNR32RXFS-ZN for the car made 9108-9302

KBNR32RBFS-ZN for the post 9302

The "B" or "X" as 8th letter B=v-spec X=normal

There is also a KNBR32RXFSL-RA which was made 9002-9411?

I can't find an ZL GTR, however there is a ZL KBNR32RGFE, this is a RB20D with an LSD, however in the line above there is ZG, which is a gtr thing


----------

